# [solved]Tastaturlayout im KDE Anmeldebild xorg-server 1.8

## demiurg

ich bin inzwischen beim Xorg Server 1.8 angekommen. Gemäß Installationshinweis alle Treiber (-evdev, -mouse, -keyboard, -ati) sind neu gebaut. 

Anschließend war für KDE das deutsche Tastaturlayout verschwunden - an sich über eine entsprechende hal.fdi gesetzt. geholfen hat hier insoweit der Hinweis und die Internetrecherche, dass der Server 1.8 konsequent ohne hal daherkommt. Also nochmal ohne HAL Flag übersetzt. Keine Besserung. 

Zustand vor 1.8

Nutzung einer passenden hal.fdi für das Tastaturlayout. KDE Systemeinstellung für Tastaturlayout war deaktiviert. Konsolenlogin funktioniert korrekt durch entsprechende keymap Einstellung

Zustand mit 1.8

Hal ist von den Programmierern nicht mehr verwendet, alles läuft über udev.

Mit den Systemeinstellungen in KDE (setxkbkeymap) kann ich zumindest innerhalb von kde korrekt mit deutscher Belegung arbeiten. Konsolenlogin geht auch mit korrekter Belegung.

Offen ist der KDE-Anmeldebildsschirm. Da läuft noch nicht die Einstellung der setxkbkeymap, und damit liegt hierfür die Eingaben noch die US-Tastaturbelegung vor. Im "abgesicherten" Modus mit dem einfachen xorg-fenster gibt es auch kein deutsches Tastaturlayout mehr. Vom Grunde her logisch, da ohne Benutzung von hal durch den X-Server die hal.fdi für die Tastatur ja nicht mehr verarbeitet wird.

Wer hat eine Idee wo es etwas zum Nachlesen gibt.  Ich bin mit meinen Recherche auch auf den Entwicklerseiten nicht fündig geworden.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

"-evdev" würde ich nicht setzen..

Ich bin hier selbst aber auch noch am am forschen,

mit meiner guten alten Logitech diNovo (Maus Tastatur Set) funkt es jedoch schon einwandfrei.

Für weiteres siehe zb auch: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820551-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Polynomial-C

Also ich habe (dieser Anleitung folgend) das hier in die /etc/X11/xorg.conf eingetragen und habe damit wieder ein deutsches Tastaturlayout: 

```
Section "InputClass"

    Identifier  "keyboard-all"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

Man Beachte, daß der Abschnitt "InputClass" und nicht wie bei älteren xorg-server Versionen "InputDevice" heißt. Die nodeadkeys Zeile muß nicht mit rein, falls man die "toten" Tasten braucht  :Wink: 

----------

## demiurg

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> "-evdev" würde ich nicht setzen..
> 
> Ich bin hier selbst aber auch noch am am forschen,
> ...

 

Das minus vor evdev und den anderen Treibern sollten nicht  Use Flags repräsentieren, sondern meine Schreibfaulheit unterstützen - anstelle von xf86-input-evdev, xf86-input-mouse etc.  :Smile: . Aber danke für den Link. Da kommt die xorg.conf demnach wieder zu Ehren, allerdings mit neuem Inhalt.  Mit den xorg server Versionen 1.7 hatte ich schon komplett auf evdev umgestellt und die xorg.conf gelöscht.

für das 32 Bit System

xorg-server Installed versions:  1.8.0(07:22:07 15.04.2010)(ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -hal -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib)

und dem Eintrag in der xorg.conf klappt jetzt alles wie gewohnt bei abgeschaltetem setxkbkeymap.

----------

## Josef.95

 *demiurg wrote:*   

> Das minus vor evdev und den anderen Treibern sollten nicht Use Flags repräsentieren, sondern meine Schreibfaulheit unterstützen - anstelle von xf86-input-evdev, xf86-input-mouse etc. .

  Das war schon klar, denn USE="evdev" gibt es ja so gar nicht, ich bin also nur deiner Schreibfaulheit gefolgt... :Wink: 

(ich dachte erst du hättest nun "evdev" aus der INPUT_DEVICES="XXX" Variable raus genommen,

es wahr also doch ein Missverständnis meinerseits)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Doch ich würde nun eher auch den guten Beispiel und den Link den Polynomial-C nannte folgen,

ich hatte den offiziellen Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide bisher auch noch nicht entdeckt...

Danke auch!

----------

